# Ideas needed for scary movie themed, adult, OUTDOOR scavenger hunt



## Emiller423 (Oct 9, 2016)

For this year's halloween party I've decided to do a scavenger hunt. I live on 54 acres, complete with barn, guest house, pond, delapidated playhouse (located in Texas hill country so it won't be cold, & there's tall "mini" mountains and deep valleys/gorge's with a creek that runs through it). My husband is the country boy, I don't venture past my flower bed much, so I've decided it's time I got to utilize our location for once for something I love: Halloween. 
The theme of the clues is mostly movie/fairy tale related, with a few non-movie related ones (one referencing an attempted "murder" where the answer is a group of stuffed crows in my living room, another requesting a specific bottle of potion from the many apothecary set-ups I have). Movies 
referenced range from Nosferatu to The Ring, Wizard of Oz to Se7en, Little Shop of Horrors to Silence of the lambs - so all types of "scary" movies are acceptable, or even non-movies, or tv shows. 
I've got plenty of ideas for indoor clues and riddles, but not many for out doors and I really want to be able to utilize the whole property. Now, I know there's plenty of outdoor horror/scary movies, I just can't think of any "specific clues" or whatever, for outdoors. So far I've got a chainsaw (Texas chainsaw massacre), terminus map (walking dead), shovel for burying a body, and not much else =\ 
I've got access to pretty much anything, between thrift stores, Amazon & my husbands passion for hunting... I literally have a coral snake & two wild boar heads in my freezer I'd love to utilize (was thinking a saw reference with pig heads? Because sometimes Jigsaw wore a pig mask? But not sure how to create a clue for it or how i'd set it up to be found).
ANY and ALL ideas welcomed & much appreciated!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

(Purge)






(Blair Witch)






(killer clowns)
Axe (shining)
Tent scene or crystal lake sign (Friday the 13th)
Make a trail of hoof prints in the snow (flour/white spray paint) leading to a Christmas package (krampus)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

(church tombstone...pet cemetery)






( I know it's not horror but you could tack this to a tree for harry potter)

There's one movie with arms sticking our of a trash bag out in the woods (I'll have to remember the name of it...found it...the uninvited)


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Something Evil Dead would be cool.
(Hand coming out of the ground)
Nightmare on Elm Street
(Freddy's hand near the bed in the guest house)
The collector
(Red trunk in the guest house)
Saw
The pigs head for saw could have a cape around in like how Amanda dresses. In the guest house shower/tub.
Jeepers Creepers!(scarecrow) 
The clue could be the jeepers creepers song!
The pond would make a good set up for Friday the 13th like they were suggesting with a sign or tent
The Hills Have Eyes might be another good one to pull from or Psycho or American Horror Story or Supernatural!!

I love this idea! I'm sure I can think of more! 
Good luck!
Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Emiller423 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you! Sorry I haven't responded sooner, this is literally the first thing I've ever posted in any forum, ever! Usually I can google/pintrest my way through anything but I got nothing for this! Thank you for the ideas, definitely given me some ideas I hadn't thought of. If anyone has anymore thoughts or ideas PLEASE keep them coming. I've got a group of probably 30-40 people ages 16 - 45 that will be participating, so I'm under a little bit of pressure to entertain everyone. I also have access to a large house next to our property that began construction about 20 years ago but was never completed due to personal reasons, so it just sits there. if I could have my dream scenario, it would be to have a clue that led over there to something fairly obvious, have the teams go over there, find the target/goal/answer/whatever-it's-called, and once inside dark, unfinished house to have them accidentally stumble upon bloody handprints and drag marks that would seem completely unrelated to scavenger hunt (but that Ive staged with my fake blood supply, which every TRUE Halloween enthusiast has on hand at all times, obviously) as though the hunt has inadvertently led them to a location where something very bad happened. Maybe I utilize pig head then &#55358;&#56596;
Also - obviously one team will be the winner, so I need a prize that can be distributed among several people. Any thoughts??
Thanks!!!


----------

